# Let's put a little COLOR in yore life !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..since deerdude has cornered the Coco market..and Bobby has the antler/cartridge market pretty well cornered...and 'bill' has about all of the 'burls' he can use...I hadda find another market... 

How bout COLOR??.. LOL...A year ago I was cursing the acrylics, etc...but now I have learned how to handle and finish them and think some are pretty nice. Gotta thank my DIL for shoving me in this direction.. Can you tell from the pix that I am a little partial to BLUE ? LOL...it seems to me to be the prettiest...and I KNOW it is the most popular color..in these non-wood pens anyways.. First one everybody seems to grab for a gift for someone is almost always some pattern of blue..and the 'wierder' the swirls, etc..the better...

My heart will always belong to the beautiful woods...and especially bill's burls..but gotta keep what's left of my brain workin' a little..

Enjoy 

(on a slightly different note...what the he11 is happening to the weather..The bottom just dropped out of the sky over here..Guess I better check the radar...or call Trod for an update..lol)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Color color everywhere and not a black and orange pen in the bunch!  I personally like that ;ight blue one next to the pink one the best.

I been watchin my weather station online and it has not showed any rain at my house. There is a guy about 1/2 mile from me that has showed .16" of rain so far today. Either my rain guage is not working or I'm not getting any rain at home.

I do know that I will get some rain somewhere on me today...I spent $25 getting the car washed this morning.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

AAHH JIM: It looks like retirement has found ya..

thay look great and i am blessed to already have 2 of your masterpieces...



Oh and I was fixin ta post on my smokehouse thread so don't let me take away from your goodies.. sweet job. But i got some invading ta do...

Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

what do ya do with the pinkens Jim????

hmmm...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Whoa!! And color it is too........lol Those are some nice lookin' pens Jim. You definitely have the touch with those now. Way to go.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

You just never cease to amaze me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow, rainbows!!

They look great. I need to turn something. I have been playing with the airbrush LOL So many projects, so little time to mess them all up LOL I could wrap them into one project...put some lure hooks on a lamp that has the clock mounted, then airbrush the whole thing LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> what do ya do with the pinkens Jim????
> 
> hmmm...


-----------

LOL, Randall...if'n yore askin' what I do with the 'pink ones'...they're not for me.. Those will be snapped up by DIL if they happen to breeze into town..or will be peddled or laid on some beautiful young lady.. (I ain't crossed over to the 'dark side' yet, Buddy....)

Now.....get back to work on that damm 'outhouse' of your'n.. Momma wants some ribs and briskets....:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'd say you are about ready for a show !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim...that is some outstanding work! I'm betting those pink ones are going to be HOT items. It looks like you have those fantastic plastic pretty well dialed in...again, great work. gb


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow Jim they have the Quirk Factor +10! very funky looking pens. everyone's going to love them. 

rosesm


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

WOW, THOSE ARE PRETTY!!! thanks for the "eye candy" while I'm a work. Love the wood ones but, those are really different. The Blue ones - can't beat those! Pink-ies won't last very long, they'll be snatched up quick. 

ladyfish


----------

